# Making 20 posts???



## Colemrtz (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi, i’m new to this page, but been an avid bow hunter for years. I’m wanting to get access to sell archery equipment on the classifieds page, but don’t know what they mean by 20 posts


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

You must have made a post at least 20 times welcome to archery talk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiz (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## JW73496 (Feb 2, 2019)

I am also looking forward to making 20 posts. The classified forums look awesome! Great way to try new gear and if you don’t like it, post it and sell it to someone else who wants to try it


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*





















Colemrtz .*


----------



## JW73496 (Feb 2, 2019)

Does anyone know why you can’t use PayPal friends and family on the classifieds?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

JW73496 said:


> Does anyone know why you can’t use PayPal friends and family on the classifieds?


Classified User requirements.
*NEW CLASSIFIED USER REQUIREMENTS*
Staff has been discussing some new requirements for our classified section. Please remember, as always, use of the classifieds is at the user's own risk.
On October 19th, 2015 Archery Talk will implement some new classified user requirements. 
First, a new user will have to wait two weeks before they will be able to start a classified ad. 
Second, a user must have at least 20 posts prior to starting a classified ad. This will go for all users, if you have been a user for two years and have 10 posts, you will not be allowed to start a classified thread until your post count is 20. 

*AT Administration*


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Welcome to AT....enjoy !!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Cla (Nov 14, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Room101 (Nov 25, 2018)

Welcome to an awesome forum. The 20 post rule is a bit funny though. It inspires a lot of posts like this one. Also, FYI, I noticed under the classified rules, it says you will have to wait until the next day after making your 20th post. Speaking of 20 posts...


----------



## ShawZaw (Jan 29, 2019)

I initially thought it was a dumb rule, but I'm also using the opportunity to fully understand the mechanics of using the ArcheryTalk and how to post, reply, etc. Maybe useful??


----------



## JW73496 (Feb 2, 2019)

I agree that I originally thought it was dumb but I do appreciate getting to learn how to use it. Nice work with the rule AT!


----------



## knr.metalworkz (Jan 28, 2019)

Hey, I'm a newbie too so welcome from central PA !

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bpstainback (Jan 18, 2019)

Does the 20 post rule apply to purchasing also? I registered several days ago and have been able to access the classifieds until now. I am getting a message stating, 20 post are required to view the page. Thanks


----------



## telereactor (Feb 1, 2019)

Welcome to AT. I’m trying to get to 20 as well.


----------



## Slowmo (Jun 28, 2018)

welcome


----------



## RamDaytona (Jan 29, 2019)

Welcome!!


----------



## blinn (Jun 21, 2015)

Room101 said:


> Welcome to an awesome forum. The 20 post rule is a bit funny though. It inspires a lot of posts like this one. Also, FYI, I noticed under the classified rules, it says you will have to wait until the next day after making your 20th post. Speaking of 20 posts...


Ha, too funny. I am doing the same thing. I probably should say the heck with it. Maybe I wouldn't spent as much money!


----------



## Bpstainback (Jan 18, 2019)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Working for the full 20


----------



## atvinton (Jan 9, 2019)

Now you have to write 20 posts before you can even see the classifieds. I wonder why that's being instituted, as I imagine a lot of people find their way to archery talk because of the classifieds and stick around when they discover the good info. Gonna mean fewer eyeballs.


----------



## Mbrownlee (Nov 8, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Brunswick (Jan 20, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## RPG (Nov 20, 2018)

Can't wait to qualify for classifieds. Just bought my ideal bow on there and have to move the one I had!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

atvinton said:


> Now you have to write 20 posts before you can even see the classifieds. I wonder why that's being instituted, as I imagine a lot of people find their way to archery talk because of the classifieds and stick around when they discover the good info. Gonna mean fewer eyeballs.


https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=5609521


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bpstainback said:


> Does the 20 post rule apply to purchasing also? I registered several days ago and have been able to access the classifieds until now. I am getting a message stating, 20 post are required to view the page. Thanks


Yes, it does now, to even be able to see the classifieds forums you will need to meet the requirements. There is an announcement at the top of every forum/subforum as well. :wink:


----------



## wallrat76 (Jan 18, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## djnaeye (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome from NY.


----------



## nateblevins (Feb 3, 2019)

Here for my 20 lol welcome


----------



## bikerguy96 (Nov 26, 2018)

Not for sure but I don't think Friends and Family offers any of the PayPal protection.


----------



## hran929 (Feb 9, 2019)

hello welcome


----------



## dal1510 (Jun 30, 2016)

welcome.


----------



## Bloodsport* (Feb 7, 2019)

Keep hammering out post


----------



## Charlesxiao02 (Jan 2, 2019)

Didn't realize the 20 post limit was a thing until today, so I'm here to get to my 20.


----------



## nativebackup (Jun 19, 2017)

welcome and thanks for the post!


----------



## kfili (Aug 1, 2016)

welcome


----------



## CRBMAN (Oct 13, 2018)

Welcome! Newbie here too.


----------



## DarrinG (Dec 22, 2018)

New user here too.


----------



## Archer056 (Feb 10, 2019)

Welcome 
Trying to boost count as well


----------



## Okie94 (Oct 19, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## toolmaker0382 (Jan 21, 2019)

welcome


----------



## Buckslayer72 (Oct 15, 2018)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## daved270 (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackdawg20 (Jan 25, 2019)

Welcome! Trying to get to 20 posts myself!


----------



## alcook59 (Feb 11, 2019)

Shamelessly posting that I am too looking for hit the 20 mark as well.


----------



## amm412 (Aug 20, 2014)

Same here! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## caseychurch313 (Feb 10, 2019)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mtpockets$18 (Jan 3, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Dave 54 (Oct 5, 2009)

same here want to search classified but can't because of low post count.:sad:


----------

